# Button Hole, Leicester - April 2013



## PaulthePom (Apr 15, 2013)

Buttonhole is a storm overflow system from a brook on the outskirts of Leicester which eventually heads into the river soar. Built at some point in the late 50s/early 60s based upon some of the tags that are down there. It is mostly around 2.2M diameter RCP and runs for around a mile. There are no features to speak of but certainly one of my most exciting finds in Leicester.

This was explored with my friend Buttons, due to its relatively boring nature I have only put 5 photos here


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! I am always staggered at the size of some of these systems.

Why the name though? They always seem to have odd names!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2013)

great pics,thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulthePom (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks both. 

As to names. Those who find them usually name them, often something quirky, after a major feature or sometimes after the creek/brook that they may be on.


----------



## edlnd (Apr 16, 2013)

Great pics. I really like the look of drains!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great set of pics!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2013)

Those pictures are out of this world! Fantastc...


----------

